# من هم الانبياء الذين قتلوا في الكتاب المقدس .



## ريما 14 (22 مايو 2010)

*مرحبا اخوتي الاعزاء:

من هم الانبياء المقتولين في الكتاب المقدس.

ما هي اسماءهم , مع الدليل اذا ممكن .

شكرا لكم اخوتي الكرام *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

يوحنا المعمدان قتل علي هيرودوس لانه تزوج امراه اخيه دون وجهه حق

و يرجح النبي اشعياء ايضا ويذكر سفر "صعود أشعياء" وهو واحد من الأسفار غير القانونية أن أشعياء مات منشوراً بالمنشار تنفيذاً لأمر الملك منسى.


هؤلاء الذين اعرفهم فقط اختي

اتمني ان اكون قد ساعدتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## peter88 (22 مايو 2010)

ما تعليقك طيب علي الاسمين دول؟
ارجو ان الموضوع لا يكون اسماء فقط يعني
عاوزين دراسة وحوار مع بعض...


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مايو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> *مرحبا اخوتي الاعزاء:
> 
> من هم الانبياء المقتولين في الكتاب المقدس.
> 
> ...



*ما الهدف من السؤال ؟*


----------



## ريما 14 (22 مايو 2010)

*اذا ممكن ان تذكروا لي كل الانبياء الذين قتلوا وتم ذكرهم في الكناب المقدس 

مع الدليل اذا ممكن .

تحياتي لكم اخوتي الكرام*


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (22 مايو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> *اذا ممكن ان تذكروا لي كل الانبياء الذين قتلوا وتم ذكرهم في الكناب المقدس
> 
> مع الدليل اذا ممكن .
> 
> تحياتي لكم اخوتي الكرام*



*الاخت الكريمة ما هو المغزى من السؤال ؟!

لو كنتي تريدي ان تقولي ان اليهود قتله الانبياء فأحب ان اقول لك ان الذين قتلوا الانبياء الحقيقيين هم اليهود " المرتدين " عن عبادة يهوه الحقيقية والذين اتبعوا " البعليم " والاصنام ..

كآخاب الملك المرتد , والذي كان متزوجاً من الشريرة ايزابل ..

اذ قتلوا الكثير من انبياء الرب .. الى ان صدهم النبي العظيم ايليا ( سفر الملوك الاول اصحاح 21 )

وكاد اليهود " من ابناء البعليم " ان يقتلوا ارميا النبي والقوه في جب الطين ليموت ( ارميا 6:38)

فاليهود المرتدين هم قتلة انبياء الرب اما  اليهود الاتقياء فلم يكونوا يقتلون انبياءهم .*


----------



## ريما 14 (22 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لكل اخوتي على الرد .

واكرر اعتذر ان اخطات في السؤال .

السلام عليكم *


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> *مرحبا اخوتي الاعزاء:
> 
> من هم الانبياء المقتولين في الكتاب المقدس.
> 
> ...


*
بعد اذن جميع الاخوه ..فالموضوع له مرجعيه مع الاخت بصدد حوار دار بيننا في الحوار الاسلامي..لكن هنا نرد علي اسئلتها لانها اختارت القسم الصحيح.
مرحبا اختي اهل الموده
اعلم ما يجول بخاطرك ..و الان ساثبت لك كلامي الذي قلته في الحوار الاسلامي .

زكريا بن برخيا نبي الله الذي قتله اليهود بين الهيكل و المذبح :
 مت 23:35  لكي يأتي عليكم كل دم زكي سفك على الارض من دم هابيل الصدّيق الى دم زكريا بن برخيا الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح.

استفانوس الشهيد الذي رجمه اليهود حتي الموت :
من سفر اعمال الرسل :الاصحاح الاول
58  واخرجوه خارج المدينة ورجموه.والشهود خلعوا ثيابهم عند رجلي شاب يقال له شاول.
59  فكانوا يرجمون استفانوس وهو يدعو ويقول ايها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي.
60  ثم جثا على ركبتيه وصرخ بصوت عظيم يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية.واذ قال هذا رقد
1  وكان شاول راضيا بقتله

هذا الي جانب ما تم ذكره بواسطة الاخوه في المشاركات اعلاه.​*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

*و لا حظي ان زكريا بن برخيا النبي ليس هو زكريا ابو يوحنا المعمدان المعروف عندكم باسم يحيي​*


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*اولاً مرحباً بالأحت أهل الموده*
*وثانياً وقبل الأجابه أحب أن أقول شئ للأخوه*
*لماذا المحاوله في الأستنتاج ؟*
*نحن هنا بصدد خدمتنا التي كلفنا بها الله نفسه ونحن نملك الأجابه فلذلك نجيب ونشهد بما نعلم ولا داعي للجدال .....*
*ولو أردنا المعرفه لنسأل مباشرة ما المغزي كما فعل الحبيب صوت صارخ *

*أضيف الي الأخت السيد المسيح قال بفمه الطاهر -وهذا أعظم دليل-*​ 
[q-bible] *«يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا* كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا. 
هُوَذَا بَيْتُكُمْ يُتْرَكُ لَكُمْ خَرَاباً! 
لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي مِنَ الآنَ حَتَّى تَقُولُوا: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!». [/q-bible] 
*فاليهود أي كانوا مرتدين أو لا فهم بالفعل شعب غليظ الرقبه وقاسي القلب *
*هم من فعلوا كل شئ وأي شئ بالأنبياء والمرسلين وهذا لا يقارن بما فعلوا برب المجد يسوع *
*أينعم هذا هو ترتيب الله وخطته لفداء العالم ولكن هم من فعلوا *​


----------



## ريما 14 (22 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لاساتذتي الكرام :
واخص بالذكر استاذي Twin و استاذي esambraveheart

انا لم اسال االا ان اريد المعرفة عما تم ذكره في كتابكم المقدس

كذلك يعلم استاذي esambraveheart العزيز عن سبب طرحي للسؤال .

عموما شكرا للجميع وشكرا لكل اخوتي المسيحيين .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> *شكرا لاساتذتي الكرام :
> واخص بالذكر استاذي twin و استاذي esambraveheart
> 
> انا لم اسال االا ان اريد المعرفة عما تم ذكره في كتابكم المقدس
> ...



*تحت امرك اختنا في اي سؤال و اي استفسار يخطر ببالك بخصوص عقيدتنا
شئ يسعدنا ان نجيب علي اسئلتك و اسئلة كل زميل مسلم بخصوص عقيدتنا
​*


----------

